# Bowl Steady Rest



## rhford (Aug 28, 2013)

As a new poster on LJ, I am eager to be a contributor as well as learn from the rest of you out there. I've seen some discussion on bowl steady rests and thought I would share my recent experience with making one. If you like to turn deep bowls, pepper mills, etc., - really anything longer that is supported on one end only, I'd absolutely recommend using a bowl steady rest. After having a few pieces tend to 'whip' at the unsupported end, I searched for plans on the web and saw several different ones. The one that caught my eye and bought for $4.95 is the one offered by Rob Sheffield at Sheffield Woodturning (http://www.sheffieldwoodturning.com). The plans were clear and well defined, and I found the few hours it took to make the tool very worthwhile.

Here are two pictures of the one I made mounted on my Jet 1642. It really made working the deep bowl easy to work on!


















I notice that several comments on earlier posts indicate that some of your would prefer a 2 or 3 arm model. It would be pretty simple to modify these plans to build it either way, or even to allow multiple configurations.

Hope you find this useful!

Ron


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Ron, really nice steady rest!

Might checkout woodturningonline.com for jigs and other neat stuff.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Very Nice!! +1 for http://www.woodturningonline.com/


----------



## murch (Mar 20, 2011)

Now that's a sturdy looking rest. Great job, looks like it'll last forever.


----------



## patchy (Oct 6, 2008)

While looking for a suitable piece of wood to make a steady rest similar to the ones shown here, I had to replace my toilet bowl seat, it is a padded one (at 84plus I am not too steady on my feet and often sit down heavily). The seat I changed was a vinyl covered padded one but the vinyl had split. Anyway I decided to see what I could do with whatever was buried in the padding - after stripping all the foam away I was left with a nice piece of hard formed composite material that I could use for a picture frame OR as the main item in a home made steady rest! So hopefully that is something I can complete during this winter. 
Patchy


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Can't wait to see the toilet seat steady rest Patchy.

Nice job on that rest Ron.


----------



## HuckD (Sep 15, 2013)

Well done! Looks great. I'm crazy about shop made tools and accessories.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Nice steady rest. Those roller blade wheels sure have a place there!! No marking and great bearings.

I have made one with 3 wheels and find it is adequate. They sure do help support extended situations so you can turn without worry!

I like the one you have made very much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!................Cheers, Jim


----------



## rhford (Aug 28, 2013)

Here is an updated link to get to the site for this set of plans to build an excellent bowl steady rest. www.sheffieldwoodturning.com/Steady_Rest.htm I have used mine extensively and couldn't be happier with it and the service it gives. At $7.95 for the plans, it is still a bargain for a tool you can build yourself and use for many years.

Ron


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Ron, link does not work. Lots of free information with pictures describing how to make a steady rest like yours online too!


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Built with free plan …


----------

